# FYI, WDW ticket prices probably going up on August 5



## Denise L (Aug 4, 2007)

There are threads on the disboards about prices going up for WDW tickets and passes.  Makes me think about pre-buying 10-day park hoppers, but $1575 is a lot of money for four of us right now.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 4, 2007)

$1575 / 40 days = $39.37 per day


----------



## Denise L (Aug 4, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> $1575 / 40 days = $39.37 per day



Is that a good price?  I wouldn't need the tickets until 2009 or 2010.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 4, 2007)

One day ticket prices will be $71 effective Sunday August 5th.

The current AAA.com 7 Day - Adult (non-Florida Resident) rate is $205.95 = $29.42 per day

I don't know when they expire, but Disney tickets get MORE expensive each year and you are probably saving money buying now vs the interest you get from a bank or CD.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 4, 2007)

As a Florida resident, we usually get the best deals from AAA and a Florida resident rate for a multi-day or season pass. If you are non a Floridian, things are complicated, depending on how much you plan to visit.

Here is a good starting place for the recent price changes
http://www.mousesavers.com/wdwtixchanges.html

Here is a good starting place to buy "valid" discounted tickets.
http://www.undercovertourist.com/united-states/florida/orlando/attractions/tickets/

Do not buy tix on eBay as many are ripoffs.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2007)

www.allearsnet.com recommends Maple Leaf Tickets for the best prices.


----------



## DianeV (Aug 4, 2007)

Dont forget that $71 for a one day one park ticket doesnt include tax..with tax it is $75.62

I wonder at what point it will start to make a difference in pricing people out of going, if it ever will?


----------



## Carl D (Aug 4, 2007)

DianeV said:


> Dont forget that $71 for a one day one park ticket doesnt include tax..with tax it is $75.62
> 
> I wonder at what point it will start to make a difference in pricing people out of going, if it ever will?


I think that may partially be the goal. Not to price people out of going, but to discourage single day tickets.
Multi day tickets can help guarantee a captive audience, with minimal visits to other attractions. 

I still believe that annual passes, if done correctly, are the best deal if you visit Walt Disney World at least once a year.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 4, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> www.allearsnet.com recommends Maple Leaf Tickets for the best prices.



While I have never purchased Disney tickets from Maple Leaf, I have often done business with them for attraction tickets such as the Arabian Knights, Medieval Times, Pirates Dinner Show and Sleuth Mystery Dinner Theater and have always been very satisfied that I was getting the best pricing available and outstanding customer service!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 4, 2007)

Carl D said:


> Not to price people out of going, but to discourage single day tickets.Multi day tickets can help guarantee a captive audience, with minimal visits to other attractions.



Exactly!!!! Disney is very smart.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 4, 2007)

I'll add to say that it isnt' how much a single day ticket costs, but instead how inexpensive a 7 or 10 day ticket costs.  If you don't add the no expire and hopper option, you can go for $22 per day per person.  I know for some that's a lot of Disney, but it sure is a good deal for those that don't want or can't afford an annual pass.


----------



## JudyS (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm wondering how soon RCI will raise the number of RCI Points needed for a Disney ticket.  (Theoretically, the value of timeshare points should also rise at the rate of inflation, so RCI shouldn't _have to _ raise the number of points to buy a Disney ticket, but I still tend to think that they _will_.)


----------



## Timesharemogul (Aug 5, 2007)

*How does staying at a Disney timeshare affect tik price*

I have a confirmation to stay at Disney's Vacation Club (Saratoga Springs) for next winter. How does exchanging into/staying at a DVC property affect prices if at all? Please reveal. Thanks in advance.
Brian


----------



## JudyS (Aug 5, 2007)

Timesharemogul said:


> I have a confirmation to stay at Disney's Vacation Club (Saratoga Springs) for next winter. How does exchanging into/staying at a DVC property affect prices if at all? Please reveal. Thanks in advance.


Staying at a DVC property doesn't affect ticket prices. _Owning_ at a DVC property gives a discount, whether one is currently staying at the DVC or not, but only on annual passes.

Edited to add:  Actually, staying in a Disney _hotel_ entitles you to buy a package that includes tickets, but I'm not sure that's true when enchanging into DVC properties or staying at DVC properties using DVC points.  (Although you can buy the Disney Dining Package while at the DVC.)  

I have never found the tickets offered to guests at Disney hotels to be a particularly good deal, anyway.  I generally either get an annual pass, or get the longest no-expiration ticket available and save some days for future uses.


----------



## DianeV (Aug 5, 2007)

Carl, I think  you have a point..they sure are going towards encouraging buying the longer use tickets..but that is not so good for those who dont go often and probably wont go again soon


----------



## esk444 (Aug 6, 2007)

After going to Las Vegas and spending $600 for four tickets for a Cirque du Soleil show that lasted 90 minutes, those $75 all day Disney tickets sound like a bargain.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, those 10 day park hoppers with no expiration that I didn't buy are about 10% higher now, so about $1724 or so. Oh well  . I was really tempted to get them, even when DH said no, but we have tickets for 2008 and don't plan to be back until 2009 or 2010, and if Disney builds their villas at Disneyland, then we might stay closer to home even then. 

I still think Disney is a great place to visit!  I just can't afford to buy tickets 2-3 years in advance!


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 7, 2007)

I didn't read the whole thread, so forgive me if this has already been said. The disboards report that prices won't go up at the Disney Stores until tomorrow. You might be able to get them there at the old prices.

Sheila


----------



## Robnsunny (Aug 7, 2007)

DianeV said:


> Dont forget that $71 for a one day one park ticket doesnt include tax..with tax it is $75.62
> 
> I wonder at what point it will start to make a difference in pricing people out of going, if it ever will?



They priced me out long ago. The other parks are a much better entertainment deal.


----------



## DianeV (Aug 7, 2007)

The original post on the Disboards was incorrect and they actually did go up on the 5th


----------



## bugzapper (Aug 7, 2007)

*Is Disney really worth it?*

This price increase is definitely a deterrent for me.  

I was trying to buy 5 day Water Park & More passes from Undercovertourist when the prices went up (literally, in the middle of my transaction!). Now the price for the same ticket is 10% higher than it was a couple of days ago.   I'm still not sure whether anyone in the family really _wants _to go to Disney other than me. I would like to go to Epcot. My kids (8, 10, 13, 16) have only expressed interest in the water parks. My wife couldn't case less if we skipped Disney--she would be happiest at SeaWorld.

We have never been to Disneyworld nor to Universal Studios. However, we went to Disneyland when the oldest kids were very young. I can get discount tickets to Universal studios through my employer--2 parks, 2 days for the price of one day at Disney. My kids (8, 10, 13, 16) seem a lot more interested in the characters at Universal rather than Disney characters. 

Questions: Are the two Universal parks anywhere as nice as Disney? Do they have fireworks shows? Is week 43 still warm enough in Orlando for the water parks? Do any of you have experience with the Halloween parties at Disney vs Universal?

Thanks in advance for your input.
 -- Keith


----------



## Carl D (Aug 7, 2007)

bugzapper said:


> Questions: Are the two Universal parks anywhere as nice as Disney? Do they have fireworks shows?
> -----------
> Do any of you have experience with the Halloween parties at Disney vs Universal?


You will get a variety of opinions on your first question. In my opinion, the answer is no. I guess they have shows and fireworks, and some people probablly even like them better.

The Halloween party at Disney is great. We go to several every year. It is a fun, festive party, unlike Universal where people run after you with plastic chainsaws.  

If you have never been to Walt Disney World, you should see it at least once to make up your own mind. The place is huge (48 square miles), and really is the dominant area attraction.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Univeral*

Universal is great. There are things for every age group and plenty to do. Islands of Adventure is worth seeing especially the Spiderman 3D ride. There is also an are between the parks with nice eateries and clubs.

Epcot has not changed much since it opened. November is the Wine and Food Fest. We went 3 years ago and I wouldn't go back. I hadn't  been in years.

 I would like to see the Dsiney Halloween Happening. Even though tickets are pricey for the parks you do see a lot.


----------



## Phillie (Aug 8, 2007)

*I bought mine on 8-6 with no increase*

I bought mine from greatorlandodiscounts and the price hadn't change yet. Don't know if they were slow or what. They also has a special which I have seen before for 4 days get the 5th "free" which is really the 5 day pass. Now note I did buy only the base ticket, no hop no unlimited time. 22 days until we leave!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 8, 2007)

Carl D said:


> If you have never been to Walt Disney World, you should see it at least once to make up your own mind. The place is huge (48 square miles), and really is the dominant area attraction.




My husband and I used to joke that maybe we could get our kids into puberty without having to go to WDW!   My husband has always been on me to go somewhere for Thanksgiving(get me out of the kitchen). So a couple of years ago we do WDW for Thanksgiving. You know what? We loved it! Actually I think we might like it more than the kids. 

Now I wouldn't go near the place in summer, but Thanksgiving is great and early May was wonderful.

The kids love the Illuminations fireworks at Epcot. We never watch the parades as it's a great time to catch the rides(walked right on to Space Mountain and Pirates). Only time we went to MK's fireworks show, I got a big piece of ash from the fireworks or the train in my eye and spent the show in the first aid room getting an eyewash.

I ran the numbers on the tickets and with being DVC members and getting the AP discount, it made more sense for us to get the AP's over non-exp. park hoppers. We activated our AP's in May and that will cover 12 days over 3 trips for us.


----------



## riu girl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just to let you know that www.universalorlando.com is offering an on line special right now, buy a 7 consecutive day ticket for $86 plus tax.  The ticket expires 7 days from first use!!!! Honestly , I can't see myself going 7 days straight, but we bought some of these passes in hopes of going 4 out of 7 days.

We were at universal last year and the kids now prefer these two parks to Disney.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm trying to remember what I paid to get in when Disney World first opened up back in the early 70's.  As I recall I paid around $14.95 and got a coupon book with several tickets in it (I remember there were 5 "E" tickets for the good rides, plus some A, B, C, & D for the lesser rides).  You had to hand in a ticket to get on a ride, and if you needed more tickets you could buy them in the park.  One of the E rides was 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, which has been gone for many years.  Now I get the Florida Resident Season Pass thru AAA.


----------



## Transit (Aug 9, 2007)

pcgirl54 said:


> Universal is great. There are things for every age group and plenty to do. Islands of Adventure is worth seeing especially the Spiderman 3D ride. There is also an are between the parks with nice eateries and clubs.
> 
> Epcot has not changed much since it opened. November is the Wine and Food Fest. We went 3 years ago and I wouldn't go back. I hadn't  been in years.
> 
> I would like to see the Dsiney Halloween Happening. Even though tickets are pricey for the parks you do see a lot.



I have to agree wiith Universal being great .I just returned from a week in Orlando and did Disney twice and Universal twice. Disney seems so antiquated and restrooms and park maintance not up to the usual Disney standards. Several rides were breaking down ,Toilets filthy, low staff causing long lines for off season.If they want to reaise pri ces they better get on the ball I wont be going back for a while .


----------



## bugzapper (Aug 10, 2007)

Sea Six said:


> I'm trying to remember what I paid to get in when Disney World first opened up back in the early 70's.  As I recall I paid around $14.95 and got a coupon book with several tickets in it (I remember there were 5 "E" tickets for the good rides, plus some A, B, C, & D for the lesser rides).  You had to hand in a ticket to get on a ride, and if you needed more tickets you could buy them in the park.  One of the E rides was 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, which has been gone for many years.  Now I get the Florida Resident Season Pass thru AAA.



I remember those coupon books! They had them in California when I was young. If you are correct that they cost $14.95 in the early 70's, then paying $71 today isn't so outrageous, adjusting for inflation. However, my parents would never have bought multi-day passes! I can see already that a Disney vacation will be the most expensive vacation I've ever taken--even with cheap lodging.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 10, 2007)

bugzapper said:


> I can see already that a Disney vacation will be the most expensive vacation I've ever taken--even with cheap lodging.



Compare that to a skiing vacation.  With skiing, you pay $80+ per day for lift ticket, add another $25/day for equipment rental, and you spend _at most_ 6-7 hours on the slope!

Disney looks like a bargain compared to skiing!  :rofl:

Kurt


----------



## bugzapper (Aug 10, 2007)

PigsDad said:


> Compare that to a skiing vacation.  With skiing, you pay $80+ per day for lift ticket, add another $25/day for equipment rental, and you spend _at most_ 6-7 hours on the slope!
> 
> Disney looks like a bargain compared to skiing!  :rofl:
> 
> Kurt



I've never spent anywhere close to that much for a day of skiing! Of course, I own my own equipment (purchased at bargain prices on labor day) and I am always able to find discounts that bring the cost of an average day to between $20 - $30. Colorado has great discounts if you are able to plan early enough (however, some of best discounts may only be available to Colorado residents). As with most things in life, if you really want to do something, there is an expensive way to do it, or there is an affordable way--the challenge is figuring out how to do something affordably. That is why I find TUG to be so intriguing. It has opened my eyes to ways that make vacationing affordable.

So far, with Disney, the only discounts I can find involve paying for a lot more days than I want to spend at the parks, or spending time in timeshare presentations (ugh).


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 10, 2007)

bugzapper said:


> I've never spent anywhere close to that much for a day of skiing!



True, as CO residents have access to some additional discounts (like the 4-pass Copper ticked I got last year for $76  ), but just try to get any significant discount to places like Breckenridge, Steamboat, Vail, Aspen, etc.  They don't have discounts in the Entertainment / Gold-C books for these places any more.   If you know of discounts there, let me know! :whoopie: 

With my HGVC membership, I have been very successful at getting rooms during Open Season for a bargain at Valdoro in Breckenridge.  The only downside is that I either have to drive to ski someplace cheaper, or fork over the $$.  Sure, you can go to the smaller resorts and it would be less expensive, but I just tend to enjoy skiing at the big/nice places so much more.

Kurt


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 10, 2007)

Having two kids in private school makes all my vacations combined seem cheap.


----------



## Mimi (Aug 12, 2007)

You're talking Disney--all day--for @ $75, which includes all the attractions.  It costs over $100 for a decent theatre seat in NYC for a 2 1/2 hour show.


----------

